# Women Love Fat Men



## CrapMan (7 mo ago)

Being a plus size man for most of my life, this article in the link below explains why I have been lucky in love. Any other rotund men want to chime in?

5 Scientific Reasons Why Women Love Fat Guys (yahoo.com)


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Who gets more blow jobs in the restrooms and parking lots of strip clubs, the Chippendales or the Chunkendales?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

In your thread title you misspelled wallets.


----------



## CrapMan (7 mo ago)

I would say the Chunkendales


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

CrapMan said:


> I would say the Chunkendales


If you visit the real low down dirty scum strip joint they are called Fatenfuks. Ummmm … sounds so hot !!!! I’m sure Mrs. Married would have trouble keeping her hands off 😳


----------



## Kput (3 mo ago)

You cannot be serious


----------



## CrapMan (7 mo ago)

Maybe I know Mrs. Married


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

CrapMan said:


> Maybe I know Mrs. Married


It’s possible. She worked at an obesity clinic for a short while back when she was a RN.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

I don't know about women, but the fatter I am the worse my farts smell. Must be the carbs...


----------



## Kput (3 mo ago)

Yuck 💨


----------



## CrapMan (7 mo ago)

Sounds like someone has fluffiness envy


----------



## Kput (3 mo ago)

I am assuming this is tongue in cheek at least I hope it is


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

One more way which we humans delude ourselves with. The problem is this one is a laughable one. 

Now, if you have some serious cash, I'm pretty sure that there would be a group of females that would find you alluring, even if you were twice as heavy.


----------



## Kput (3 mo ago)

Money is nearly always attractive 🤑


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

It’s so hot when when his blob blanket flap is big enough to cover his 1” turtle peen. Fat is the new fit. Where’s my potato chips???


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Kput said:


> Money is nearly always attractive 🤑


Yeah but when he said millions he meant Kwanza and not USD.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> It’s so hot when when his blob blanket flap is big enough to cover his 1” turtle peen. Fat is the new fit. Where’s my potato chips???


It only looks 1 inch, once you lift up the rolls, you find the other 5 inches.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Fat is not attractive, no matter what they are trying to normalize. Neither is it healthy. And no, women are not attracted to obese men.

Ask me how I know.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> Fat is not attractive, no matter what they are trying to normalize. Neither is it healthy. And no, women are not attracted to obese men.
> 
> Ask me how I know.


That’s impossible. Japanese people look like chopsticks.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> That’s impossible. Japanese people look like chopsticks.


Remember my Dad was Polish and passed on his love of food. I used to eat instead of dealing with my feelings. LOL


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

CrapMan said:


> I would say the Chunkendales


Let’s say for a moment that the Chunkendales do get BJs in the parking lot and chicks do come back to their hotel room.


Let’s reframe the question and ask, which group of guys get BJs and chicks at the hotel with women that are under 250lbs?


----------



## Kput (3 mo ago)

Luckily there are plenty of fat women for fat guys to get "frisky" with then again my "chunky" niece believes she "deserves" a fit guy.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I would say no, that's not realistic or common, but yes, I have known a woman or two over a lifespan of 70 years who liked "a teddy bear" man. Who knows why. Maybe it reminded her of her favorite uncle. There are men who like women with some fat on them too. It's certainly not the majority in either case. I loved a guy whose body resembled the Pillsbury Doughboy. Man, I've never seen a guy with less natural muscle definition. Beautiful hair, skin, lots of charm, talented, and had ED due to a childhood trauma. When he grew up, he looked like Norm on Cheers. Personality can overcome for some.

Shallow confession: When he cut his hair off, I lost 50 percent of my attraction for him, but I still loved him.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

SCDad01 said:


> View attachment 93226


To be fair, she has a LOT of fat rolls right there on her chest. Ugh. Unsightly.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I guess there are men and women who like overweight people but I really don't like them. I feel bad for them.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> To be fair, she has a LOT of fat rolls right there on her chest. Ugh. Unsightly.



PEDs
performance enhancing Double D's.


----------



## Kput (3 mo ago)

I don't dislike them either, they are in some cases people who medicate their issues with food.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Stopped reading at “hot fat guys”.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> To be fair, she has a LOT of fat rolls right there on her chest. Ugh. Unsightly.


Yep, I'm not sure what he sees in her


----------



## TheSkyIsBlue (3 mo ago)

I'm a woman that has always appreciated a thicker man. My husband has been as much as almost 300 lbs at 5'9" and it never bothered me. In fact, when in missionary position his tummy could provide just the right amount of pressure to get me to easily orgasm. Hes quite a bit lighter now at around 210 and I'm still just as attracted to him. He is very funny which is a big turn! As for him being "safer" because of his weight, that was not the case for us. Low self esteem can make men do alot of stupid things.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Hey, I can understand why women might love fat men, maybe we can relate to them better...like when you're running down the stairs without a bra on and you hold your boobs!

LOL


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

so_sweet said:


> Hey, I can understand why women love fat men, we can relate to them better...like when you're running down the stairs without a bra on and you hold your boobs!
> 
> LOL


I have small boobs and I have to hold them running down the stairs! I can't imagine the effort to hold big boobs... Or rolls! 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## CrapMan (7 mo ago)

I can only go by my own personal experiences. I have always been a plus size man and never had much money. I had a gregarious personality though--life of the party type guy.

Both my ex-Wife and ex-Fiancé were attractive. The exW was 5' 8" & 130 lbs. The ex-fiancé was 5' 1" and about 105 lbs. Unfortunately, my luck with women and lack of boundaries led to divorce from my first wife and broke up my engagement to my ex-fiancé. I was a serial cheater. As another poster pointed out, my size led to insecurity and needing validation.

After the failed engagement, I determined I wasn't made for monogamy. I probably dated 400-500 women in my 20s and had sex with probably 300+ of them. I preferred good looking petite women; but, I dated a couple of attractive chubby women. My buddies called me a babe magnet and used to ask me how I did it. I would shrug my shoulders and say, "I dunno. Women like me".

Then, I met my wife who was a former gymnast & cheerleader. She had just graduated with her 4 year college degree at 22 years old. I was 28. She was a true shapely PAWG and still is today at 60. I don't know how she put up with my shenanigans the first year or so of our relationship. But, I am glad she did. We have been together 37 years and have been faithfully married to 35.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Ooohhhhh the wonderful smell of bullchit in the air …..


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Women love funny fat men like crapguy not angry fat guys like Numb.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Women love funny fat men like crapguy not angry fat guys like Numb.


I really was an angry fat guy! I've mellowed since I lost the weight.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> Fat is not attractive, no matter what they are trying to normalize. Neither is it healthy. And no, women are not attracted to obese men.
> 
> Ask me how I know.


I've meant to ask you numb. I read somewhere the obesity was actually illegal in Japan, is that true?


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Mr.Married said:


> In your thread title you misspelled wallets.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I've meant to ask you numb. I read somewhere the obesity was actually illegal in Japan, is that true?


Its not illegal technically but there is the Metabo law. Metabo only applies to people 40 to 74 who fail to meet standardized measurements at their annual exam. It's a collection of interventions and shaming to get people back into shape. 
It works because personal honor is held so highly here, people don't like to be embarassed.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

You completely misunderstood when she said “It would take a hell of a lot of pounds.”


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

I'll say this much. I like lifting weights and I love food so my weight fluctuates over the years. I will gain weight, get sick of being fat, then hit the gym harder. When I am leaner and hitting the gym more, women are all over me. When I get chubby, there are 0 ladies trying to talk to me.


----------



## CrapMan (7 mo ago)

Same here Enigma. My weight fluctuated from 220 to 340 most of my late teens and 20s. Never impacted my ability to talk with the ladies. I worked at an employer where ladies were plentiful and I took full advantage of it. 

While active in wrestling, boxing, and did martial arts, I would drop weight and then gain it back. I started power lifting in my early 20s once I stopped martial arts. That was a mistake. Sure jacked up my joints in my middle years. 

I could be an angry fat man when riled like Numb26. People were always shocked when the jovial man turned menacing doing my job at my place of employment when folks caused a ruckus.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

CrapMan said:


> I could be an angry fat man when riled like Numb26.


You didn’t get the joke ….. unlike the buffet.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

CrapMan said:


> Being a plus size man for most of my life, this article in the link below explains why I have been lucky in love. Any other rotund men want to chime in?
> 
> 5 Scientific Reasons Why Women Love Fat Guys (yahoo.com)


I think that the following is pretty significant.


> Men with noticeable bellies and higher BMIs last 7.3 minutes longer in bed than slimmer men, a 2010 study from the _International Journal of Impotence Research_ found. And that’s 7.3 minutes you don’t have to spend in the gym.


I do think that there is a huge difference between a "Dad Bod" and an "Obese Bod."

I do think that the biological fact that being overweight (not necessarily obese) indicates either wealth or a better ability to survive is a programed trait in people. I also think that a Dad Bod, makes women more comfortable with their own bodies and less afraid of having their partners stolen from them. 

I think the thing lost in the discussion about obesity is that for every 20 pounds because of belly fat, you look like you have lost an effective inch of penis length.

I have been normal weight, got married and became obese, then got down to just overweight. Obese is not good and not sexy. The difference between normal weight and slightly overweight, my wife has told me that when I am normal weight, I look frail and unhealthy. She has told me she prefers me slightly overweight, but not obese.

As far as the extra 7 minutes of Sex, my wife has a lower sex drive so that isn't that big a deal to her, but I sounds attractive to me.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Truth is a lot of women don't want a guy that will draw attention(and create competition), so they default to the safe guy. 

It might seem exciting for a woman to be with a guy with a great physique, but she won't feel so good if every woman is looking at him with dreams in their heads. 

And a lot of it has to do with how other women react. If a woman sees another woman (even a friend) with an objectively "hot" guy, she typically will have the attitude of "what can he possibly see in her"?


This attitude differs greatly with men. Men shoot for the best looking woman they can find. If another guy sees a guy with a hot woman, there is usually respectful nods, and other types of behavior thar isn't challenging, but rather complimentary and showing respect. 

So.....perhaps that's why you may see this in real life. They don't want the commentary, jealousy, and competition, so they go for the chubby doofus..


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I always was bewildered why walter matthau with his big stomach gut was a major 'ladies man'.
I need wonder no more.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

many many years ago where i came from there was an old man that married a young woman ,
her father who was the same age as the guy that she married was asked in the pub what he's thoughts were on the marriage ,

her father just said "well at least she will not be run off her feet in bed"


----------



## CrapMan (7 mo ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> many many years ago where i came from there was an old man that married a young woman ,
> her father who was the same age as the guy that she married was asked in the pub what he's thoughts were on the marriage ,
> 
> her father just said "well at least she will not be run off her feet in bed"


Too funny. 😎


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Average to ripped rich guy vs. fat poor guy? Not buying it.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

CrapMan said:


> Being a plus size man for most of my life, this article in the link below explains why I have been lucky in love. Any other rotund men want to chime in?
> 
> 5 Scientific Reasons Why Women Love Fat Guys (yahoo.com)


Not even.

One of the reasons women love fat guys according to this idiotic article: 

*Everyone Looks Thin Next to a Fat Guy*


🙄


----------



## Timothy Love (3 mo ago)

Well, then you have a unique taste


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Numb26 said:


> I really was an angry fat guy! I've mellowed since I lost the weight.


Correlation or causation?


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

"Men with noticeable bellies and higher BMIs last 7.3 minutes longer in bed than slimmer men, a 2010 study from the International Journal of Impotence Research found. And that’s 7.3 minutes you don’t have to spend in the gym."

Yea, but were researchers monitoring performance? Are they pounding away that whole time or taking snack breaks in between?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

No fat guys wanted here.

We all fluctuate so gaining some weight is no big deal.

Too much flab is gross, but in Mt defense I'm not bringing flab.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> "Men with noticeable bellies and higher BMIs last 7.3 minutes longer in bed than slimmer men, a 2010 study from the International Journal of Impotence Research found. And that’s 7.3 minutes you don’t have to spend in the gym."
> 
> Yea, but were researchers monitoring performance? Are they pounding away that whole time or taking snack breaks in between?


We need a baseline.

Is that 7.3 minutes on top of 20 minutes or 2 minutes?

Actuaries need this information for credible projections 🤣


----------



## Kput (3 mo ago)

The fat person on top, just no😳


----------



## CrapMan (7 mo ago)

I started this thread as a joke. Here it is 3 pages deep, lol!


----------



## Kput (3 mo ago)

As I said, tongue in cheek.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

Both my first wife and now second wife are of average build.
But I do find, not fat but plump girls attractive because they look cuddly.
Actually the best sex I`ve had has been with plump girls.
I find both skinny and really fat women a turn off, but there are people men and women that have a fat fetish, there are even porn sites that feature fat people, I`ve not looked myself of course but friends have told me.
The old saying, one man's trash is another man's treasure. Guess it`s whatever rocks your boat.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

lifeistooshort said:


> Correlation or causation?


I was fat because I ate. I ate because I was unhappy. Now that I'm happy the weight stays off.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Numb26 said:


> I was fat because I ate. I ate because I was unhappy. Now that I'm happy the weight stays off.


My running friends and I always say that when a runner loses weight and starts running really fast they're probably miserable.

We've seen that a lot.....eating less and running a lot is a means of control. 

Misery can cause extreme behavior.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

lifeistooshort said:


> My running friends and I always say that when a runner loses weight and starts running really fast they're probably miserable.
> 
> We've seen that a lot.....eating less and running a lot is a means of control.
> 
> Misery can cause extreme behavior.


Yes it can. I never realized just how miserable I was until it happened.

I was the cliche "eating my feelings"


----------



## Kput (3 mo ago)

LITS, you are so right, I exercised myself close to a permanent injury some years ago, control and addiction and dangerous combination


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

I'll add a bit to what I said before. While ladies openly favor leaner, fitter men IMO, sometimes a chubby guy works on other things to make up for his lack of good looks. I was never that great looking so I worked on myself more than some other guys did. I used to be friends with a guy who was once a great looking guy, but he was always an insufferable bastard. Nowadays, he has gotten fat and is losing his hair. Now he's a fat, balding, insufferable bastard and women avoid him. The man used to have sex with half the town back in the day. I never could just smile at a girl in the bar and get laid without saying anything, but if a girl would sit down and have a beer with me, there was a good chance I would get her interest.


----------



## CrapMan (7 mo ago)

Numb26 said:


> Yes it can. I never realized just how miserable I was until it happened.
> 
> I was the cliche "eating my feelings"


I wasn't entirely truthful in this thread. I did have sex with more than 300+ women. But, most of that occurred during my smaller 220 size. I was angry at myself all the time like Bruce Banner due to cheating on my ex's. I was very selfish prick. I self-medicated with all the women I had relations with. 

I met and married my ex-W during one of my heavy phases. She was beautiful outside as well as inside. She loved me greatly in spite of my size. She was a kind and caring woman that I loved and still broke her heart.

It took another beautiful woman with a heart of gold to get me to finally overthrow myself destructive tendencies and grow up. She is my current wife, and the mother of my children. Only God knows how she put up with me all those years ago and continues to do so, lol!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

If you only knew, the power of the fat side! 😁


----------



## CrapMan (7 mo ago)

ConanHub said:


> If you only knew, the power of the fat side! 😁


ConanHub, I have lurked on here for a year or so. Always enjoy reading your posts as well as SoKillMe. 🙂


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

CrapMan said:


> ConanHub, I have lurked on here for a year or so. Always enjoy reading your posts as well as SoKillMe. 🙂


Well thank you!


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Ooohhhhh the wonderful smell of bullchit in the air …..


Really? I thought is was quite common for fat men to have sex with 300+ women by the age of 28 🤷‍♂️


----------



## CrapMan (7 mo ago)

Easy to do when you are a decent looking dude working as a bouncer at a venue with 4000 person capacity. More than half were were females. I worked there from age 21 to 29. Met my ex-W there as well as my ex-F. Funny though, I met W2 at a dance club not where I worked. Maybe that broke the ex cycle?


----------



## Tiddytok5 (8 mo ago)

Everyone has preferences. Many people love and prefer fuller men.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My ex fattened me up into a telebuddy, she had a thing for the dad bod so 🤷‍♂️


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

RebuildingMe said:


> Really? I thought is was quite common for fat men to have sex with 300+ women by the age of 28 🤷‍♂️


Well... if you only count swimsuit models.


----------

